# mk4 GTI headlights (city light)



## RudyD (Dec 4, 2011)

So with the canadian spec cars do the city lights ever come on with the standard interior switch? Or are they just there for no reason?

So when I get a euro switch they will work for sure, read that everywhere. But answer this, will the DRL's turn off when in parking light mode (and be JUST city lights)?

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

RudyD said:


> So with the canadian spec cars do the city lights ever come on with the standard interior switch? Or are they just there for no reason?


Do they never light up? Maybe the bulbs are burnt out?



RudyD said:


> So when I get a euro switch they will work for sure, read that everywhere. But answer this, will the DRL's turn off when in parking light mode (and be JUST city lights)?


If the city lights don't work now they probably won't work with a euro' switch!

DRLs are only on when the switch is in the OFF position.


----------



## RudyD (Dec 4, 2011)

dennisgli said:


> Do they never light up? Maybe the bulbs are burnt out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The city lights never light up. They could possibly be burnt out but I don't even know if they are supposed to come on; hence the Q.

Great news for the DRL and euro switch! I like the idea of having the parking lights on without DRL. I have the 5th brake light mod so I will wire up the rear fog option to something else possibly like a custom rear fog in the bottom valance a-la mini cooper.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'd check the bulbs.


----------

